# Weber Synchrometer - STE BK or STE SK ?



## Mr.Chrome (Jul 9, 2009)

Weber DCOE 45's - which one do i neeed?
thanks,








Mr. Chrome


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Neither.
This one:
http://www.carbtune.com/
Need to know the engine setup to know which of the other two is the best.


----------



## Mr.Chrome (Jul 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

45$ > 95$
why would I need to spend more money just to synch?
thanks for the tip.... I am a carb n00b & I dont want to waste my money


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

"Just to synch"?
Synching is very important, and the more accurate it's done, the better the carbs run. 
I'd get the one that goes to 30.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

I should have gone with the smaller one for my oer 47mm's (weber clones)
It just barely makes contact with the horns and the adapter is useless


----------

